# looking for a media player with very low CPU usage



## GearBox (Jul 25, 2007)

I was looking for a low cpu usage player that i could run on my T210 travel mate laptop


----------



## leSHok (Jul 25, 2007)

i dont think winamp takes much?


----------



## Kabu (Jul 25, 2007)

This is a very good player, http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/video_players/media_player_classic.cfm


----------



## GearBox (Jul 25, 2007)

Lol thx ill give those a try, Having some celeron clocked at 700 mhz with the infamous "Pipeline burst" for its L2, running xp puts some pressure on the poor lil guy, so hopefully playen music with these apps will lessen the stress on the lil guy


----------

